# No listings in 1/2 my Channel Guide



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone know how to get my spiffy new Roamio to update its channel guide? Half my stations have no listings. I sent note to [email protected] haven't heard back.

I am on Charter in St Louis. The missing stations are:
727	Nickelodeon*
729	Animal Planet
735	Weather Channel
736	Hallmark Channel
743	E!
749	BET
755	HGTV
758	Travel
759	INSP
773	A&E
786	FoxNews
787	CNN
788	HLN
789	Bloomberg
790	MSNBC
791	FoxNews
792	CNBC
794	C-Span1
795	C-Span2
796	C-Span3
814	ESPN News
862	AMC


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Make sure those channels are selected in your channel list.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

With that many missing channels from a highly populated area like St. Louis, my guess is that you selected the wrong lineup when you did the guided setup. Make sure you selected the right digital lineup for Charter with the right zip code. If you can't see your channels in the channel list then rerun guided setup.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

katycomputer said:


> Anyone know how to get my spiffy new Roamio to update its channel guide? Half my stations have no listings. I sent note to [email protected] haven't heard back.
> 
> I am on Charter in St Louis. The missing stations are:
> 727	Nickelodeon*
> 729	Animal Planet


Perhaps some clarification? No listing or no lineup? Missing stations means that they are not shown on the guide. Missing listings means the channels are there but there is no data. If you enter 729 on the remote does that produce the APL? If so, your guide is not showing stations for some reason. Check your zipcode under System Information. Under DVR Diagnostics check that VCT is a number and Channel List Received = Yes.


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

The channels are in my channel list, zip code (63005) and cable provider are listed correctly within System Information, just for "fun" I reran guided setup, no joy.

The channels are in the guide, next to each of them is a notation that says "To be announced" on the Tivo Guide. When I look at my line-up on-line, each of them says "null", so 789 says "789 null (Cbl)"

Love Tivo, but this is frustrating.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

How long did you wait as the when you have a new TiVo, it needs to make 2 connections to get a complete set of data for your selected line-up.

The 1st connection during Guided Setup only downloads 1 to 2 days worth of data and is not always complete. You can force another connection once out of Guided Setup or TiVo will make one shortly after you complete Guided Setup.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
It sounds like your cablecard may not be correctly authorized to me.


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

I have forced several connections to Tivo mothership. I installed the Romio on Saturday, should be enough time. Besides, 1/2 the line-up is working correctly.

I am able to view the channels, If I manually record, by channel & time, the show records, so I don't think it's a cablecard issue...but I am no expert.

Support isn't helpful, they simple say it "should" work. Of course, there seems to be no way to forward pictures to them to document that it does not work. Urgh!

Thanks for your help, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

Curiously, the TIVO itself shows the call letters (CNBC CSPAN etc) associated with the channel numbers.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe this may help.

Channels Missing or Incorrect in Live Guide: Troubleshooting
http://tivoproduction.force.com/Sup...ng-or-Incorrect-in-Live-Guide-Troubleshooting


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Guide data is provided by Tribune Media and most of us are able to check our listings using the following site;

http://www.zap2it.com/tvlistings

Can you confirm the missing channels for the zip code and line-up selected work here, or are they missing as well?


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

Troubleshooting steps didn't help, but the page did guide me to:
http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

Hopefully this will get the request to the right person.


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

Zap2it has my stations:
http://www.zap2it.com/tvlistings/olivette?zip=63005&mso=13890&store=1&lineupid=USA-MO24564-X


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I would seem you need to work with TiVo on this and let them know their line-up as provided by TiVo does not match zap2it.com and hopefully a fix is quick.


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree. I came to this group because working with Tivo is so frustrating. Worst part is that there seems to be no way to reply to their emails. Tivo sends a suggestion that fails to resolve the problem, then I return to their support page and start all over again.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If you want to kill some time, you could rerun the setup with 63006. Just a thought.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Charter is based out of St. Louis so I find it hard to believe they don't have a correct lineup. It sounds like you need to choose an alternate lineup. Re-run guided setup and choose the alternate lineup (you may have to tell it that the channel it wants you to verify is wrong).


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, after spending over an hour following their advice, I am back to where I started. Of course, Tivo provides no way for me to escalate this issue. I guess product return is what they want me to to do.

For the record, here is what they said:
These are all channels that are available in the line up you chose. You can TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > clear program information and To Do list. After force a connection to the service TiVo Central > settings and messages > settings > network > connect to TiVo service. If that does not work you can then repeat the set up. TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > Repeat Guided Setup.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

You&#8217;ll lose everything, but as a last result I would try a clear and delete and start over from scratch before doing an exchange with TiVo. Maybe something got hosed with the first setup try.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

katycomputer said:


> Well, after spending over an hour following their advice, I am back to where I started. Of course, Tivo provides no way for me to escalate this issue. I guess product return is what they want me to to do.
> 
> For the record, here is what they said:
> These are all channels that are available in the line up you chose. You can TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > clear program information and To Do list. After force a connection to the service TiVo Central > settings and messages > settings > network > connect to TiVo service. If that does not work you can then repeat the set up. TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset System > Repeat Guided Setup.


Have you re-ran guided setup and picked one of the alternative lineups? Before you reset everything, you at least need to pick a different lineup.


----------



## katycomputer (Apr 14, 2015)

The community has triumphed over factory support. I ran guided setup, telling Tivo that channel 20 exists, when in fact it does not. All is good now.

Thank you.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Anybody know what to do when Tribune has the wrong info? 

My situation. Tribune shows information for Comcast Sportsnet Plus (overflow) channel. But instead of showing the information for the Chicago channel they are showing the San Francisco channel. I've put in a lineup support ticket with Tivo. But I suspect since Tribune actually has the wrong information they won't do anything about it. And I didn't see anywhere to create a support ticket on Zap2It.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

midas said:


> Anybody know what to do when Tribune has the wrong info?
> 
> My situation. Tribune shows information for Comcast Sportsnet Plus (overflow) channel. But instead of showing the information for the Chicago channel they are showing the San Francisco channel. I've put in a lineup support ticket with Tivo. But I suspect since Tribune actually has the wrong information they won't do anything about it. And I didn't see anywhere to create a support ticket on Zap2It.


Only thing I could find is an Zap2it.com Email address, not sure if this is the correct place to report a lineup problem.
[email protected]


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

worachj said:


> Only thing I could find is an Zap2it.com Email address, not sure if this is the correct place to report a lineup problem.
> [email protected]


Actually this url is better:
http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

I have rarely gotten replies from Tribune directly, but when submitting it through TiVo, you are likely to get it resolved in a week or less.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

rainwater said:


> Actually this url is better:
> http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html
> 
> I have rarely gotten replies from Tribune directly, but when submitting it through TiVo, you are likely to get it resolved in a week or less.


I already submitted there. But I've always assumed that it would just get Tivo to properly follow what Tribune had. Wasn't sure if they could actually get Tribune to fix their stuff. We'll see what happens.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

midas said:


> I already submitted there. But I've always assumed that it would just get Tivo to properly follow what Tribune had. Wasn't sure if they could actually get Tribune to fix their stuff. We'll see what happens.


TiVo has direct communications with Tribune to resolves issues on Tribune's end. There is no better way to get Tribune to fix an issue than through TiVo.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

rainwater said:


> TiVo has direct communications with Tribune to resolves issues on Tribune's end. There is no better way to get Tribune to fix an issue than through TiVo.


Great, then I've done what's needed. We'll see what happens. They've been pretty good in the past with the changes I've sent them.


----------

